# Perry Co is on FIRE!!!!



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

Looking at bringing in the Mother Load here in Perry Co. These last 2 trips have been better than my last 2yrs. Its like its 2009-2010 season. Found 95 fri, 38 sat and 56 sun and if it rains tues its on like bing bong Jack!


----------



## ryno_84 (Apr 8, 2013)

perry, county and surrounding areas still doing good?


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

Ryno 84 needs to cool down again and rain or the southern part of this state is over. Gettn pretty warm and grown up in the woods


----------

